Ask HN: Where the World Is Going? - baybal2
======
poormystic
Most of us have not developed spiritual lives and know of no reason that might
persuade us that goodness is a valuable state of being, nor that the state of
love (kindness; care; honesty) is also the state of happiness (beauty,
loveliness). So most people think that the world is theirs to consume and that
nobody else matters whatever. In other words, this world is becoming a major
suburb of Hell. Does that help?

------
jerome-jh
The world is going to shit. India and China still build coal power plants and
that alone, undermines the weak efforts of the rest of the world in CO2
emission reduction. Many countries do not have proper waste management causing
huge quantities of plastics going into the ocean. Someday fish and sea food
may not be healthy anymore. Note that carnivorous fishes are not considered
healthy anymore for e.g. pregnant women. The future 1st economy is not a
democracy, and democracies themselves struggle not to become plutocracies.
That should be +/\- OK for the next 50 years, but then?

------
mister_hn
For sure, in warmer temperature ranges

